# Watch out for electrical cords



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I was at a local fair yesterday- Naturally I went to the goatie sections asap. I was talking to my friend when I saw way over across the barn that a LaMancha doe was on her hind feet biting at an electrial cord to a fan that someone had put high up on the ceiling circulating air in the barn.
I went over to her and tried to move the cord out of the way but it was too tight to move. My friend went to find a fair person while I stood next to the doe. They found a panel and put it in front of the cord so the doe couldn't get it.
The exhibitors were nowhere around at that time. So just a heads up if you find your goats in stalls next to electrical outlets to watch out for those cords.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow that is great advice. I know when we do the fas they are really high, but you never know if a cord could fall. Great save. :leap:


----------

